# newbie EOS 450 and big waves..



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just a few pics i took today down at the bay.
some waves coming over the break water.

I am still at point and press mode, so be gentle.














































Cheers for looking.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

A very good start 

A little bit of advise, make sure that the horizons are level when taking the pics 

Just get out there and take loads of pictures.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

bit windy and i dont have a tripod yet.

i wish i had a bit more free time as i could get right into this.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

These might look good in black and white, to focus purely on the dramatic waves? Also, try to find something to "lead" your eye into the picture. For example, if it's possible to relocate such that you can have the pier running from the lower corner of the frame, diagonally upwards towards the centre, it's easier on the eye than having the pier run across the centre of the frame. (Apologies if this wasn't practical). But well done venturing out in that weather!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

the thing was the wind was driving the spray to the point you sugested and i had no protection for the camera. salt water and cameras i guess are not the best of friends though. 

Good idea about the B+W though.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Its a good idea to get a UV or skylight filter for the ned of your lens, it helps keep some of the crap off the actual lens.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

pogo6636 said:


> bit windy and i dont have a tripod yet.
> 
> i wish i had a bit more free time as i could get right into this.


Theres a free program called GIMP which is like Photoshop. You could use that to rotate your photos to straighten them etc. Nice efforts.


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice photos for a beginer. But as said keep the horizons leval, and a filter on the lens is a good idea too, if only to protect the lens. Practice makes perfect too, so take loads of photos, at least them being Digital you can "bin" the duff ones. Over the years I must have spent thousands on film only to get a hand full of very good photos.


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cheers for the tips guys. A few additions on the wish list for christmas. 
Here are a few shots from when i first got the camera. I like these more, but i guess shooting in fresh clear light is much more forgiving than dull half light..


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

i know the horizons again, but what about the comp.
I prefer the 3rd pic to the 2nd.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Heres an example of what we're talking about..... hoipe you dont mind but i opened your 2nd pic in PS5 and fixed the horizon and cropped it. PS or GIMP etc have a grid feature which helps with this. As i say GIMP is free. http://www.gimp.org/










Phil


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd go with #2 over #3, because the yacht is sailing "into" rather than "out of" the photo. Nice shots, I wouldn't mind being there right now!


----------



## pogo6636 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for that crop etc. I see how much difference a level horizon makes.

I wish i knew the owner of the boat as i am sure they would like a copy of this image.

FYI, This was taken from the battlements of Saddle castle, mull of kintyre. rare weather for that part of the world...


----------

